# pasta or pizza: the real question



## vel (Jan 7, 2017)

do you like pasta or pizza better????? only the real pasta lovers will pull through and choose pasta, not to be biased but pasta is the best sorry.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't like pasta at all, so pizza!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 7, 2017)

Pasta>pizza


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

pizza ofc


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 7, 2017)

How, how cruel of you,,,,, hoW DARE YOU MAKE ME PICK ONE OR THE OTHER???


----------



## seliph (Jan 7, 2017)

I get sick of pizza way faster so pasta. Pretty sure there's way more variety to it too.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

ugh i dont know I equally love both. 
But if I must, I would go to pasta because there are tons of variety of pasta, so I won't get bored.
Pizza on the other hand, I probably get bored. haha


----------



## chapstick (Jan 7, 2017)

pasta


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm gonna make a pasta joke now. Spaghet it?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 7, 2017)

Pasta is gross, so pizza all the way!


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 7, 2017)

honestly i don't like either but certain kinds of cheese pizza are good so i just voted for pizza.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2017)

ugh both. but I'll pick pizza!


----------



## Claude (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't really like pizza that much at all, so pasta gets my vote.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 8, 2017)

pasta for sure pizza is so vulgar


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 8, 2017)

pizza is amazing but pasta is my true love.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 8, 2017)

Lord, thank you for all the pasta in the world. Ramen.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2017)

Pizza imho

Like I really really love pizza, like pasta is cool and I dig it every now and then but pizza is the real MVP


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 8, 2017)

Pasta. All pasta is lovely (at least in my experience), but I personally only like a few types of pizza at all.


----------



## Elov (Jan 8, 2017)

P A S T A !!!

I'm honestly surprised by the poll I thought pizza would win by a landslide. I'm so happy~ pasta is my favorite food <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2017)

pasta has way too much actual variety and options to not choose it

this isn't a question, it's a test


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 8, 2017)

This is like Sophie's Choice.

Well, foodie's choice.


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 8, 2017)

"Did anybody order me a plain cheese?" - Kevin McCallister

Doesn't the answer have to depend on your mood & current craving values?  Let's face it...sometimes the answer to this question is a big juicy hamburger or often for me, a deluxe super burrito.

Yummy inna tummy!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

i love pasta so much omg


----------



## hamster (Jan 8, 2017)

pasta, pizza isn't great


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 8, 2017)

pasta is lifeeeee <3

i do like pizza, but not as much as i used to. and even then i've never liked it more than pasta.


----------



## moonford (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm going to make pasta right now. ^^

Pasta is better


----------



## Zireael (Jan 8, 2017)

Pasta is less sickening after a while, so definitely that. Plus there's more variety in a pasta dish than there is with a pizza.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2017)

Pasta all the way!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 8, 2017)

I like both really so it's hard to pick. At the moment I'll pick pizza but I'm sure later on I'd pick pasta. I think generally speaking I go through phases of liking pizza and then hating it, right now I'm in the mood where I could just devour one. :')


----------



## cIementine (Jan 8, 2017)

can't stand most pasta dishes, so pizza. i love pizza.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 8, 2017)

I like pasta, but pizza is simply better. It's even better when you make the dough homemade!


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 8, 2017)

pasta. pizza is rly greasy and while it tastes good i Die if i have to eat it often. pasta tho ,, i could eat pasta 4 every meal and still love it,


----------



## Crowe F. (Jan 8, 2017)

if I were to eat one for the rest of my life it'd be pasta bc there are more variations of it but side-by-side I'd opt for zaaaaa


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 8, 2017)

I love pasta but the crust on pizza is always my favorite part and so I guess I'd have to go with pizza.


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

This is like asking me to choose between my children... you know, if I had any...

I can't do it! ;A;


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 8, 2017)

What about pasta pizza?


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 8, 2017)

Pasta


----------



## chapstick (Jan 8, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What about pasta pizza?



too many carbs


----------



## OviRy8 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What about pasta pizza?



True. I've seen mac and cheese pizza!


----------



## Antonio (Jan 8, 2017)

That moment when lasagna was rejected


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

Pasta, there's so many varieties, such as lasagna, ravioli, macaroni and cheese, etc. Sorry, pizza.


----------



## N a t (Jan 8, 2017)

Pasta, because I can just make pasta similar to a pizza if I have to...


----------



## aschton (Jan 8, 2017)

i could eat cheese stuffed rigatoni every day if i had to, so pasta


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2017)

Pasta because rigatoni carbonara tastes better than any pizza.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jan 8, 2017)

Though i love both very much i'd have to say pizza


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2017)

my head says pasta but my heart says pizza


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 9, 2017)

pizza 4 sure everyone else is wrong


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 9, 2017)

PIZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Jan 9, 2017)

This was a tough one! If it came down to it? I love pasta, but I love pizza even more than pasta...

Nothing can beat pizza in my opinion~ (Though it seems that a ton of people love pasta more!)

Honestly, I just love carbs, haha.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2017)

I love both and this is a difficult choice but I'm gonna have to choose pizza.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

I get pizza SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO often. I want Pasta! P-a-s-t-a


----------



## ams (Jan 9, 2017)

Let's just make a mac and cheese pizza and call it a day.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 10, 2017)

Pizza. I like pasta occasionally but pizza goes with anything...


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hamburgers and tacos!!!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

Pasta <3 The cheesy alfredo noodles are my favorite. Yes, I do love pizza. But I love love _love_ me some pasta <3


----------



## namiieco (Jan 10, 2017)

I only like pasta bakes and pasta with a load of cheese.
Pizza always.

Probably because I have pasta all the time and I've hardly ever had pizza.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 10, 2017)

Tuna pasta is always a win for me, I love Tuna pizza but Pasta is just so much nicer for me.


----------



## epoch (Jan 10, 2017)

...pasta..bc im a pasta eating freak..

i hope someone got that reference


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 10, 2017)

There's a lot of amazing pasta out there but you can't beat an amazing pizza.


----------



## Chicha (Jan 10, 2017)

I enjoy having both, but if I had to pick one over the other... then pasta would take it because it has more variety. Pizza doesn't make me feel full enough.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 10, 2017)

pizza c: like homemade pizza is the best ^-^


----------



## sock (Jan 10, 2017)

Suchhh a hard one, it was almost equal for me. But pasta just about won


----------



## vel (Jan 10, 2017)

pasta's taking the lead yall and whoever added that pasta>pizza tag, don't be biased!!! but i completely agree gj spread the word


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 10, 2017)

I like both, but since there is a wider variety of pasta it is easier to not get tired of it as fast as you can with pizza. Though it would probably be more fair to line up pizza against an individual pasta than the whole spectrum. But yeah, for the sake of the poll, pasta.


----------



## wassop (Jan 11, 2017)

i prefer pasta anytime anyday kkiddd


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Jan 14, 2017)

Proper italian pasta all the way


----------



## cornimer (Jan 14, 2017)

Pasta for sure although I have started liking pizza more recently. But always pasta


----------



## frio hur (Jan 14, 2017)

i can't vote

i love both


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

WHY?! 

u-u Well i have to choose pizza, because it's awesome and it comes with many toppings, so you don't end up always eating the  same, i love mushroom pizza, pepperoni, sausage and veggie pizza. Pasta on the other side, is awesome too but it doesn't fill me up as much as pizza.

And stuffed pizza, 100%.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 15, 2017)

What is with the world and pasta?? its just cooked dough with sauce... what the heck is so exciting about that!? Pizza on the other hand has many different variety's and imo is way better


----------



## Soraru (Jan 15, 2017)

pizza can be bad or good but the ones they sell around me are always incredibly greasy.
pasta. <3


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm a pasta person.. I only like margherita pizza u.u


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 15, 2017)

im.. i cant choose... 

But

As i only like margherita pizza (which extra chicken on top) Im going to have to say pasta! (especially carbonara!<3)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 15, 2017)

Pasta gets bland and boring- pizza is always exciting!


----------



## Franny (Jan 15, 2017)

pizza is by far one of the most disgusting things ive ever eaten
pasta 4 life


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jan 16, 2017)

As much as I love pasta, I'd have to say pizza. Even though I'm lactose intolerant, I LOVE pineapple pizza.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 14, 2017)

Both are so good but pasta is more accessible so I guess that makes it slightly better


----------



## Aleigh (Feb 14, 2017)

I kinda hate pizza. The taste, the texture, the grease...ugh it makes me cringe. Pasta forever. My whole life revolves around carbs. Especially being a vegetarian. Yeah, I'm THAT person.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

I hate pizza. Pasta = Life

- - - Post Merge - - -



MaddisonGamer6 said:


> What is with the world and pasta?? its just cooked dough with sauce... what the heck is so exciting about that!? Pizza on the other hand has many different variety's and imo is way better



pizza is cooked dough with sauce tho lmfao that wasn't much of an argument there


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

Pasta, obviously


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 17, 2017)

depends on my mood honestly.


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 17, 2017)

Pasta because the grease from pizza makes me gut-wrenchingly (totally a word) sick. Pizza is good, but so is pasta, and it doesn't make me curl up in a ball for the rest of the night.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 17, 2017)

Extra cheese and black olive pizza <3 <3


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 17, 2017)

Ummm. Why isn't both an option? :/ Obviously I can't choose between the two...


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 17, 2017)

pasta was something we always had growing up italian. my parents always had to make something else for me since all my siblings somehow liked it. and with pizza i can sometimes look at a pizza and go "thats so gross and greasy" but sometimes im like "YUM GIVE ME IT NOW" i honestly think everyone likes pizza but pasta...so gross i hate the texture and flavor


----------



## Eudial (Mar 17, 2017)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> What is with the world and pasta?? its just cooked dough with sauce... what the heck is so exciting about that!? Pizza on the other hand has many different variety's and imo is way better



lol~ You can make pasta with virtually anything. The toppings are almost endless, pasta comes with so many different shapes and colors and you can use a variety of different sauces, just like with pizza. It all depends on the cook, and the limits of their creativity. I love both pasta and pizza though.


----------



## vel (Mar 17, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Ummm. Why isn't both an option? :/ Obviously I can't choose between the two...



you're either a friend or a foeriend, you can't choose to be both.


----------



## MoeLover (Mar 17, 2017)

Let me blow y'alls minds:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm not the biggest fan of either of them I must say

- - - Post Merge - - -



MoeLover said:


> Let me blow y'alls minds:
> 
> View attachment 195929



oh my god


----------



## vel (Mar 18, 2017)

MoeLover said:


> Let me blow y'alls minds:
> 
> View attachment 195929



you're breaking the world


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 18, 2017)

Pizza

Besides spaghetti I don't really like pasta


----------



## Static_Luver (Mar 21, 2017)

Pasta!


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

pa$ta is rad


----------



## Loriii (Mar 21, 2017)

I could live for days/weeks/months without eating both but I'd probably crave for pasta (especially the one with white sauce) first before pizza.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Mar 21, 2017)

I really do like both, but I couldn't pull through for pasta


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 21, 2017)

Pizza. Never in my life have I sat down and thought "You know what sounds like a good meal? Pasta!" It's so boring and makes me feel icky. It doesn't matter what's in it.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 21, 2017)

Can't decide, but it all boils down to what the toppings of the pizza are or what type of pasta it is. This question is too broad.


----------



## fenris (Mar 22, 2017)

I do enjoy pizza a lot, but I recently discovered the joys of mixing shrimp scampi into spaghetti noodles, so I'm going to have to vote for pasta.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

I prefer pizza because I can hold it in my hands.


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Why is there no "all of the above" option


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

Pasta by far


----------



## mitfy (Jun 11, 2018)

pasta's good but i prefer pizza.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2018)

How is this the real question exactly? I didn't have to think about it for a second!

O B V I O U S L Y  pizza (without pineapple)


----------



## partangel (Jun 13, 2018)

oh my god this is The unforgivable question how could i choose... i love both so much


----------

